# BaE Nation /  Bunny and Kei / Bitchin' and Eatin' / Bun Bun Burrow / Challenge me Sis



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 27, 2021)

Bunny and Kei are two deathfat sister streamers that are stuck in their parents house at the young age of 32, Kei, and 34, Bunny. Despite their morbidly obese proportions, they have focused their YouTube channel around eating and vlogging. Neither of them have held jobs and rely solely on their parents to take care of them. They currently run the YouTube channel BaE Nation (archive) and interact in the Chantal / ALR orbit, even sharing some of the same mods.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Beginnings
Their first channel began in June 2016 under the name Challenge me Sisters.








Their YouTube started as an eating challenge channel. Kei originally called herself Grumpy




Your browser is not able to display this video.




However, the channel would soon transition into doing many Mukbangs




Grumpy would also quickly change her name to Kei. Initially, enthusiasm around their channel was high. Videos in 2016 would reach almost 9k views. But in 2021, their subscriber count remains only 2.5k.




Many of their videos are streams as it allows them to continually stuff their mouth and make "content" at the same time. In 2017, they were hopeful of reaching 5k subs.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Late 2017 - 2019
Following their complete rebrand to Bitchin' and Eatin' , or BaE, their views would start to go down. Most of their content would often be daily livestreams of them gorging themselves and talking to the camera for 3 to 6 hours.







Calamity would hit






Being upset at YouTube, the sisters would start to stream on YouNow

This was also the time that they would start to get haters







YouNow would fall apart however as they had too small of an audience even to justify continuing even by their standards.

Past 2 Years
The years have not been kind to the sisters




Your browser is not able to display this video.




They still remain in their parent's house. Neither of them can drive, with only Kei attempting to get her license recently.



The NEETs livestream a lot and this is definitely their favorite form of content to do. They have recently started doing zoom calls as well as a way to interact with their "fans"

Kei








(archive)

Kei would get bariatric surgery around September 2019 and lost much weight thanks to the operation. She says she lost 100 ~ 120 pounds




This success is only temporary however as we can see Kei gaining the weight back in real time as they continue to sit and eat in front of the camera for hours a day.




Kei has had struggles following the surgery as well, complications led her to have a procedure done on a hernia as well




Your browser is not able to display this video.




LARPing at 32 as a unicorn




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Bunny





Bunny remains as fat as always. She tends to get mad at the slightest disagreement, and loves to eat. It should be noted that Bunny changes her hairstyle frequently.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







They have made over 800 videos since the start of their channel, and despite being noticed by some at the beginning, they were unable to keep the momentum going. This did not deter the wannabe YouTube stars and they continue to post often. Their parents take care of them and still work to do so despite both of the streamers being well over the age of 30, with no hope of finding a job in sight.

*Social Media *
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/c/Bitchinandeatin/featured
YouNow - https://www.younow.com/bunnyykei/154791858/32839827/91c96acd/b/February-16,-2017
Patreon - www.Patreon.com/Bunnykei // https://archive.md/Ck3LK
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ChallengeMeSis // https://archive.ph/PJpD2
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/bunnyykei/?hl=en
TeeSpring - https://bae-nation-merch.creator-spring.com/? // https://archive.ph/6iVWK

P.O. box 1144
Merlin Or 97532


----------



## RiftKitten (Apr 27, 2021)

I've been wondering what was going on with this dumpster fire of a channel, thanks for the informative post!


----------



## Bitchboy95 (Apr 27, 2021)

These two are weird but pretty fucking boring after about 1 or 2 watches.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Apr 27, 2021)

That's one hell of a April Fool's day joke.  I actually believed it.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 27, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> That's one hell of a April Fool's day joke.  I actually believed it.


If you have not grown up by 34, I don't think there is much hope of it ever happening


----------



## Revo (Apr 27, 2021)

Great thread here, you did there OP.
I would be horrified if i was a parent of these 2 whales.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 27, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Bunny
> View attachment 2121864View attachment 2122802


From dollar store Juggalo to Roz from Monsters Inc. YouTube is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Artificial Baits (Apr 27, 2021)

What is it that makes these two lolcows? They seem simple, six fingered and inbred but pretty harmless food junkies. I read the OP and it mentions only them being a failing youtube channel. No controversies, drama or problematic behaviour


----------



## Ramona (Apr 27, 2021)

Are they lesbians? I thought I heard that somewhere but it might be part of people making fun of them and calling them a couple lol


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 27, 2021)

DutchOven said:


> What is it that makes these two lolcows? They seem simple, six fingered and inbred but pretty harmless food junkies. I read the OP and it mentions only them being a failing youtube channel. No controversies, drama or problematic behaviour


Forever NEETs, Livestream their daily lives for 4 years to practically nobody (except KarateJoe), and adverse reaction to anything slightly negative. Also willing to do anything for attention, see livestream:







Ramona said:


> Are they lesbians? I thought I heard that somewhere but it might be part of people making fun of them and calling them a couple lol






Your browser is not able to display this video.



No, and now you are blocked


----------



## Pepper Jack (Apr 27, 2021)

About time these two heffalumps got a thread. Nice job OP.


----------



## Artificial Baits (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank for clarifying @Jann_Hörn


----------



## Ramona (Apr 27, 2021)

Why are they shaving their heads and getting butch faux hawks If they like dudes? I’ve seen skinny BPD whores shave their heads for attention a million times, but for a 300 something lb woman that seems like shooting yourself in the foot. I guess the foot will be amputated eventually anyway.

Looking forward to seeing more since we know Chantal watches them, probably to feel better about herself. “At least I don’t live with my family! (Who won’t talk to me) We are all fat but I’m prettier! (They shaved their heads on purpose, god is shaving Chantal’s head for her). Good job OP!


----------



## Itspinklava (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice OP, I watch them in little bits from time to time, but I didn’t know any lore.


----------



## brooky (Apr 27, 2021)

These are among the Chantal fans that I was baffled about. Thank you for this write up, though I am still mystified. 

If they've truly never worked, are they actually disabled or speds or what? Even Chantal and ALR had jobs at some point. If they're legitimate speds then maybe they're just harmless weirdos?


----------



## 440088 (Apr 27, 2021)

These sisters are so painfully boring I doubt much will come from their thread. I say that with caution seeing as people said the same thing when chantals thread was made, lmao. It’s just your typical death fat mukbanger NEETs in a different flavor. They are sisters and they like anime. I’ll probably check in once in awhile because I love watching deathfats. But I doubt you’ll get any content other than a “we start a diet Monday” “stupid haters” “I’m outside walking” and “look at fat people eat”




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## On a Journey (Apr 27, 2021)

I tuned into a BaE live stream a week ago when Chantal and the crew went there after a live. They were doing some kind of batshit roleplay about running a gremlin sex hotel out of a bunker and I had to leave for the sake of my dwindling sanity. Also, their set looks like a daycare run by Tommy Tooter.

Here's the video, as far as I can tell the RP starts @1:38:00 enjoy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L3Ay-6v0ys


----------



## Maw (Apr 27, 2021)

DutchOven said:


> What is it that makes these two lolcows? They seem simple, six fingered and inbred but pretty harmless food junkies. I read the OP and it mentions only them being a failing youtube channel. No controversies, drama or problematic behaviour



Im wondering this too. They seem so boring, but nice OP.


----------



## On a Journey (Apr 27, 2021)

Maw said:


> Im wondering this too. They seem so boring, but nice OP.


I think they have a lot of potential, but only time will tell how this unfolds. Sometimes lolcows don't start to shine until there's a thread here, 4chan talks about them, etc, but even if they're not the type to lash out these two are clearly thirsty for attention. Plus, their antics are pretty bizarre and chinny's mods are minor trainwrecks in their own rights. 

KarateJoe in the chat of their current stream:



Do we know their real names or anything? They live in Merlin, Oregon, but that's all I've seen so far. Apparently they have a lot of foster cats, chickens, etc so their care might be worth looking into, though it seems a lot better than our other gorls.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 27, 2021)

Maw said:


> Im wondering this too. They seem so boring, but nice OP.


Thanks. They are attracting a lot of the Chantal orbiters, as well as Chantal herself into their private afterstream hangouts. AnnieP came into the stream for the first time today. That is making it infinitely more entertaining imo.



On a Journey said:


> Do we know their real names or anything?


They actually seem pretty adamant in not giving out their names, which is interesting considering the company they keep.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't understand why anyone is confused as to why this is a cow, we're building the KarateJoe universe piece by piece here. This is important.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 28, 2021)

Kei's teeth are rotting





Quality stream so far


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 28, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Kei's teeth are rotting
> View attachment 2127086
> 
> Quality stream so far
> View attachment 2127109


The Internet everyone, greatest tool of human history.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 29, 2021)

What's with the random doodling on the face? Does she think it makes her look quirky and funny?
Because it doesn't.


----------



## Mr Foster (Apr 29, 2021)

Lunete said:


> What's with the random doodling on the face? Does she think it makes her look quirky and funny?
> Because it doesn't.


She's retarded.


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Apr 29, 2021)

They have a P.O. Box and don’t give out their real names, color me impressed. We shall see how long they can keep their names off of here, it’s only a matter of time, but still. Most cows don’t have that kind of foresight.


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay I just found this thread and jumped on there Q/A and it seems they have a fan. Peter Monn is a drama alert styled YouTube channel and I found this guy in there comment section telling the deathfat sisters their awesome. 

They did a video about him two years ago, when she was still going by grumpy. Might be irrelevant. 



			https://youtube.com/c/PeterMonn


----------



## machineshed27 (Apr 29, 2021)

*David Attenborough: "Watch as the submissive Kei is abused by it's older sibling, Bunny. The smack stings, but the smaller sibling dares not strike back."





Your browser is not able to display this video.


*


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 29, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Okay I just found this thread and jumped on there Q/A and it seems they have a fan. Peter Monn is a drama alert styled YouTube channel and I found this guy in there comment section telling the deathfat sisters their awesome.
> 
> They did a video about him two years ago, when she was still going by grumpy. Might be irrelevant.
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/PeterMonn


Peter Monn has been following them since the very beginning of their channel in 2016


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 29, 2021)

The Deathfat Sisters dynamic is one of my favorite amongst cows, ever since I started following the Slatons in the early days. Hopefully this thread cultivates some Grade A milk soon, nice work OP.

Side note, lol at Peter Monn acting like he genuinely likes these two and isn't just following them in the hopes of having a new drama cow to milk for views in a few months. He's so blatantly two-faced and they're too retarded to see it.


----------



## machineshed27 (Apr 29, 2021)

Allegedly, KarateJoe showed his face in Bae Nation's  "Afterparty" (a private Zoom call where everybody is required to be on cam or mic).
Sadly, I missed the Joe encounter. To make up for my failure, please enjoy some Bunny.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 29, 2021)

>Anime nerd
>Furry
>_Ham fucking radio operator_

Back off bitches, he's mine!


----------



## Gawdamit (May 1, 2021)

OMG, I've been watching these two since the very beginning. Peter Monn got their channel rolling and they just rammed it into the ground.  These ladies have had jobs but the jobs never amounted to much because they are too fat. Too fat to stand, too fat to move fast, too fat to get around. Their parents don't seem to mind them being jobless because I think they want the girls around the house to do farm work for them while they are at work. The father is fat too but the mother is skinny. They tried to get on disability but were refused. They foster cats, adopt them out, charge a homing fee and I think that's how they get their spending money. They have loads of cats. I watch them for entertainment and shock. They talk about someday traveling but thats all just a fantasy. They will never leave where they are. They will someday take care of their parents when they are too old and since both parents work in nursing homes, I think that's what they want for them. If you have any questions about them, let me know. Great thread OP They blocked me on their channel



On a Journey said:


> I think they have a lot of potential, but only time will tell how this unfolds. Sometimes lolcows don't start to shine until there's a thread here, 4chan talks about them, etc, but even if they're not the type to lash out these two are clearly thirsty for attention. Plus, their antics are pretty bizarre and chinny's mods are minor trainwrecks in their own rights.
> 
> KarateJoe in the chat of their current stream:
> 
> ...


They dont live in Merlin. Their PO Box is in Merlin. They said where they lived but I don't remember. They live way out in the country where they don't get deliveries.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 1, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> They live way out in the country where they don't get deliveries.


Wait, so how far are they traveling to get all this food if they're that far out?


----------



## Gawdamit (May 1, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Wait, so how far are they traveling to get all this food if they're that far out?


The parents have a truck and once a week, the whole family drives into a town where there is a Walmart and they load up the truck with groceries.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 1, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> The parents have a truck and once a week, the whole family drives into a town where there is a Walmart and they load up the truck with groceries.


And sometimes they play the claw machine!


----------



## Xenomorph (May 1, 2021)

Are they dykes?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (May 1, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> Are they dykes?


Bunny is pansexual, Majestic fluffy unicorn Kei is a lesbian


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 1, 2021)

I vaguely recall that back in the day Kei had an online gf in Germany and Bunny had an online guy in Alaska.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 2, 2021)

They always make enough food to feed 8 people. There are leftovers but I think Bunny eats it off camera. She's eating a lot of calories to maintain her 465 lb body. She said she use to weigh 600 lbs back in the day. Their food is gross. Cutting up beef and chicken at the dining room table is gross. Kai eats more than I would expect someone to eat who had WLS but she keeps saying she'd maintaining 244 lbs. She needs to lose another 50 or 60 pounds if expects to get skin removal surgery. Very rarely do they get take out food. If they do, then they pick it up when they are in town grocery shopping. If you notice, they eat a lot of broccoli. Broccoli in chicken, broccoli in beef. Broccoli stir fry. Broccoli in alfredo. And they eat a lot of instant mashed potatoes. Their into eating a lot sugar free candies, cookies lately. Kei says she can't have sugar and Bunny wants to reduce her sugar intake. Bunny just sent in the form for WLS recently. This will be interesting when it happens because food is very important to Bunny. She lives for food. Food makes her happy. I think Bunny does all the cooking because she use to work part time in a school cafeteria.


----------



## I call shenanigans (May 2, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> Kai eats more than I would expect someone to eat who had WLS but she keeps saying she'd maintaining 244 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 2136136


If that's all Kai is eating in the one meal, then it looks about the perfect size for someone over about 6 months out from WLS.  If there's a massive serving of mashed potatoes on the part of the plate I can't see, then there shouldn't be. She'd still be able to eat it, because it is what is termed a slider food, however with the amount of carbs in mashed potatoes she might just as well be having full sugar candies and cookies.

As a general guide after a few months (once all the swelling from the stapleline has gone down), the average WLS patient should be able to comfortably consume around 3oz of meat plus about half a cup of cooked vegetables. By 12 months out they should still only be at that 3-4oz of meat but by now able to eat a whole cup of cooked veg. Kai looks to be quite short, so she'd be looking at needing to lose another 100lb before they'd approve her skin removal. Most plastic surgeons also require around a year of maintaining the weightloss before they'll do skin removal as well. So Kai is a long way off that.


----------



## Apples13 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## GrouchiCorn (May 4, 2021)

I see we have a cow crossover. Mike Deering is seen in Chantal's chats among others


----------



## ADHD (May 6, 2021)

Someone just told BaE Nation that we have a thread on them and Karatejoe and DoubleSjess came in to lay down the hammer:

Kei and Bunny did actually say "hi" to us before saying not to mention us anymore.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (May 6, 2021)

ADHD said:


> Kei and Bunny did actually say "hi" to us before saying not to mention us anymore.


Missed it 




I hear working out from your chair is extremely effective


----------



## Gawdamit (May 7, 2021)

Kei wants to buy a Prius. They are two women in their 30's who live a fantasy life. Neither can drive and neither have enough money to buy their own groceries. 'Mommy, mommy ... '


----------



## ADHD (May 7, 2021)

Meet their "baby sister", Jewels/Jules.


Joe has a point. If Jude can grift over $2k for a camera and a $1500 chair, surely these two deserve something to let them stream without it constantly buffering.

Oh, hi there Kei.

So many gunts.


The orange cat version of BBJ, Sprinkles:


----------



## Apples13 (May 8, 2021)

these shotr0kewof


ADHD said:


> Meet their "baby sister", Jewels/Jules.
> View attachment 2152031
> View attachment 2152054
> Joe has a point. If Jude can grift over $2k for a camera and a $1500 chair, surely these two deserve something to let them stream without it constantly buffering.
> ...


Im assuming this is the other fat cunt of a sister, who along with her boyfriend, was abusing Kei at some point???

 Kei said she lived with her other sister, and the sister's boyfriend, who apparently was physically and mentally abusing her, so she came to live with bunny ( who also abuses her).
 what a fascinatingly diabolical group.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 8, 2021)

Apples13 said:


> these shotr0kewof
> 
> Im assuming this is the other fat cunt of a sister, who along with her boyfriend, was abusing Kei at some point???
> 
> ...


That's the oldest sister that abused Kei whom we never see and Kei and Bunny disowned


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 8, 2021)

Shit, these bitches go through a lot of cats. What happened to the other cats they used to have? Now they have 2 kittens and a bunny?


----------



## On a Journey (May 8, 2021)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Shit, these bitches go through a lot of cats. What happened to the other cats they used to have? Now they have 2 kittens and a bunny?


They foster several cats at a time.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 8, 2021)

On a Journey said:


> They foster several cats at a time.


Well that's kind of nice.


----------



## Montage (May 9, 2021)

As long as they don't eat them.


----------



## LonesomeDud (May 9, 2021)

Revo said:


> Great thread here, you did there OP.
> I would be horrified if i was a parent of these 2 whales.


#infertilityisablessing


----------



## ADHD (May 9, 2021)

On a Journey said:


> They foster several cats at a time.


And because I think I saw someone speculate in chat about whether they breed the cats to sell the kittens, Kei did say that they give away the kittens for free.


----------



## Haesindang Park (May 10, 2021)

ADHD said:


> So many gunts.



I feel like calling BaE Nation, FUPA Nation, just because of this.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 11, 2021)

Bunny scrapes a tablespoon of uneaten food back into the bowl


----------



## Gawdamit (May 12, 2021)

A message from karatejoe about BAE Nation in Chantal's livestream this morning


----------



## Jann_Hörn (May 12, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> A message from karatejoe about BAE Nation in Chantal's livestream this morning
> 
> View attachment 2163493


People like this on the internet can never turn it off for too long, just fishing for pity points. Considering only a few know their dox, I doubt they are being trolled irl.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (May 12, 2021)

Sorry for double post




Joe is a big fat liar and lied about the trolls


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (May 14, 2021)

THE GORLS ARE FIGHTING! 





This live might've been the shortest one they've done yet, with it only being a mere 10 minutes and 14 seconds. You can feel the tension in the musky scented air as Kei mindlessly sperges on about 'WE'RE NOT RACIST REEEEEEEEEE!' 'I LOVE ALL AUTHENTICITES!' Uh, you mean _ethnicities_?





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## On a Journey (May 21, 2021)

In tonight's livestream we learned that the BaE family has two goats, lovingly named Pineapple and Kiwi. They and KarateJoe had some thoughts about this website, starting 1:22:00. They talk about the farms on-and-off until 1:31:00.









						School BaE Lunch
					






					www.youtube.com
				




Also they have merch and an amazon wishlist, both of which are ridiculous.


Spoiler: some of the worst merch I've ever seen






















						Check out my list on Amazon
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Jann_Hörn (May 21, 2021)

Nothing better than being lectured by a 34 year old 400+ lb NEET wearing a fedora about being a baby 

Dox
5051 E Evans Creek Rd.
Rogue River, OR 97537

Credit: @Coach Kreeton Of All That


----------



## GrouchiCorn (May 22, 2021)

Look at that shithole




Closer look:



Spoiler



Are those their clothes hanging? 




Random garbage in back/side yard




An old vehicle and more garbage on the other side


----------



## On a Journey (May 22, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Nothing better than being lectured by a 34 year old 400+ lb NEET wearing a fedora about being a baby
> 
> Dox
> 5051 E Evans Creek Rd.
> ...


 The Apple Farms strike again!


----------



## Mr Foster (May 22, 2021)

GrouchiCorn said:


> Look at that shithole
> View attachment 2191780
> 
> Closer look:
> ...


  Hi Bunny!


----------



## flight of ideas (May 22, 2021)

I am an ardent fan of BaE Nation and am currently watching an old live of theirs featuring their "baby" sister Jewels, who as it turns out is less than a year younger than Kei, who is less than a year younger than Bunny. (Mama BaE, what is you doing??)

If you would like to witness a mental struggle, click for four minutes (31:00 to 35:00) of absolute confusion and infighting over how birthdates and age calculation work.

ETA/no doublepost: Later in the same day (different stream), Kei mentions cooking for Carlene and herself. Carlene Bray is a name associated with the dox above, probably their aunt that passed away that Kei lived with for awhile.

ETA2: Kei's real name is some variation on Kaylynn. Keighlynne? Kailyn? Who the fuck knows.

ETA3: It's Kaylynne. Found her Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Grellu


----------



## Gawdamit (May 22, 2021)

GrouchiCorn said:


> Look at that shithole
> View attachment 2191780
> 
> Closer look:
> ...


The blue car in the driveway was the grandmothers car. Looks like they inherited it after she died. That's the car Kei wants to drive but she doesnt have her drivers license.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (May 22, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Nothing better than being lectured by a 34 year old 400+ lb NEET wearing a fedora about being a baby
> 
> Dox
> 5051 E Evans Creek Rd.
> ...





flight of ideas said:


> I am an ardent fan of BaE Nation and am currently watching an old live of theirs featuring their "baby" sister Jewels, who as it turns out is less than a year younger than Kei, who is less than a year younger than Bunny. (Mama BaE, what is you doing??)
> 
> If you would like to witness a mental struggle, click for four minutes (31:00 to 35:00) of absolute confusion and infighting over how birthdates and age calculation work.
> 
> ...





Spoiler







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Gawdamit (May 28, 2021)

Bunny's voice and Kei's singing irritate me


----------



## AvrilsMeatsuit (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone ever taken a look into Kei's tiktok? It's fucking _hilarious_.
Kei's Tiktok: https://www.tiktok.com/@puddinpocket




Your browser is not able to display this video.



And before you ask, _YES_ her jeans are facing THE WRONG WAY.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Spoiler: SOME MORE TIKTOKS







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: FOOD PORN? WTF?



WHO ASKED FOR THIS? WHO ASKED FOR ANY OF IT?!




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jun 23, 2021)

NotJustAnotherVegasDoll popped in at the very end of the BaeNation 24 livestream to complain that no one likes her because she likes Chantal. The screen was frozen for a few minutes, and Bunny had already gone to bed, but Kei replied that she didn’t know what Vegasdoll was talking about and that everyone liked Chantal in Baenation:


----------



## Gawdamit (Jul 3, 2021)

Kei announced she gained some weigh


----------



## Gawdamit (Aug 4, 2021)

Bunny ate a whole box of Hamburger Helper


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 4, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> Bunny ate a whole box of Hamburger Helper
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49QLvDRV_Wc&ab_channel=BaENation


Before I click on that, please tell me you mean dry.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 4, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> Bunny ate a whole box of Hamburger Helper


Skipped through out of curiosity. She ate it with a serving spoon and chewed each bite 4-6 times. Ate the whole container of olives, soda, and watermelon for dessert! She can really pack it in.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 4, 2021)

Kaylynne, Christanne, and Julissa York. Also Ruthann.




				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Gawdamit (Aug 26, 2021)

BAE Nation hasn't been posting any lives because their computer is down


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice OP, I just read through this whole thing. Is there a particular reason they both shaved their heads ?


----------



## Maw (Aug 29, 2021)

Gawdamit said:


> BAE Nation hasn't been posting any lives because their computer is down


They posted a new one up yesterday, but it’s just the smaller one in it


----------



## Gawdamit (Sep 25, 2021)

Just MO but I think Bunny cancelled her WLS. It's been months since she applied and she should have heard something from them by now. I think it's because she enjoys eating the way she does now and doesn't want to eat like Kei even though Kei hasn't been losing any weight. But who really knows what her reason is. Maybe she is terrified of the surgery. She doesn't talk about it, not yet.


----------



## Rotogravure (Oct 1, 2021)

Bae Nation addresses the fate of Mod KarateJoe


----------



## linDElic (Feb 11, 2022)

What a dead thread for a pair of absolute dead personalities. Well, nonetheless they may be boring themselves but some will notice familiar faces from the big gunt streams. Some even mod in their channel and used to mod for Chantal. Ever since I noticed that I have followed these girls pretty closely, and have since found these channel jumpers are far worse than a majority of the other viewers. They have a constant need for someone to entertain and keep them company (I can only assume it's for a lack of attention from their loved one(s) ) and will stand by these groups of gunts no matter what they do. So why not bring them out of the shadow? I will be doing my best to track down all of these channel jumpers. I will start with a personal favorite:



Spoiler: Raquel Monique Bradford Personal Info



Raquel Monique or Raquel Monique Bradford. She doesn't hide much as far as her name goes just tries to throw us off by using her middle name as her last name it seems. She has stated many times she lives in Jacksonville Florida and has a "wife" named Danielle(I am yet to find proof of their marriage).





Roxysnuggles seems to be another alias of hers tracks back to another one of her youtube channels.








A Twitter with an odd picture is nothing like what Raquel looks like but I suspect the butch in this image is her often talked about wife.




Her last tracked address seems to be:
8214 Princeton Square Blvd E, *Unit 1201*​However, this could be a slightly old address as it is last reported 2019.




I have info as well on her "wife" Danielle however I am yet to find enough info worth sharing so once I have that I will update this spoiler.



I will continue to update this post with any new info as well as the next on my list of channel jumpers.


----------



## Gawdamit (Mar 4, 2022)

In their latest video, Bunny has been to the doctor about her knee. The doctor took x rays and told her she has Astro arthritis. Of course, Bunny says its not because of her weight. Its genetic. LOL


----------

